# WHAT!!!



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 24, 2015)

I got home with a hole in my mantis and one of its legs missing!!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 24, 2015)

Once again for a whole year i cant mate a mantis. It was a spiny flower mantis male.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2015)

What do u mean it had a hole in it?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 24, 2015)

in between his two back legs on the side of his body (near wing base) there is a hole.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 24, 2015)

Was he with a female or did he manage to do this alone in his enclousure?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 24, 2015)

He was all by himself. I dont know what happened!


----------



## Aryia (Apr 24, 2015)

Picture? I had a female rhombodera who managed to impale herself on a (not-so-sharp) stick... I have no idea how tbh.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 24, 2015)

Given one of his legs is missing I wonder if he somehow got it stuck somewhere and while struggling to get free that is the part that gave.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 25, 2015)

I know this scenario all too well... two words: Evil Siblings


----------



## Hellemose (Apr 25, 2015)

if hes alone it can hardly be a sibling, but im thinking cricket or some of those small annoying fruit flie sized flies that arent fruit flies, i have lost some snails and a tarantula to those, they went in and laid eggs in the T's burrow then while it was molting their spikes / maggots started munching away on the T, same deal with the snails, so now i have secured all my slings/juvies and remaining 2 snails with pantihose as an extra layer on the vent screening.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 25, 2015)

There was nothing in his container. Only hotglue screen and coconut fiber substrate. no crickets have ever touched my mantises in ages.


----------



## agent A (Apr 25, 2015)

i had a creo male go crazy and chew 3 legs off right where they attached to the thorax

he then managed to tear an antenna off and died

maybe he was overwhelmed by pheremones?


----------



## dmina (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow ... crazy!???


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 25, 2015)

interesting, shame this occurred though, random things like this usually have no explanation.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 25, 2015)

Aliens!


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2015)

Bacteria?


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2015)

Jay said:


> Bacteria?


demonic possession??


----------



## Jay (May 22, 2015)

agent A said:


> demonic possession??


Oh whatever!  

Perhaps he wanted a snack?

I had an older male ghost lose 2 of its middle legs because of some kind of bacteria eating them up (over several days). I do not fully understand why this happens - even with plenty of ventilation - but sometimes it just does. :mellow:


----------



## Obsidian (May 23, 2015)

Picked up a parasite somewhere maybe.


----------

